# Fedor Emelianenko to make his MMA return on Spike TV on New Year's Eve in Japan



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I put in the Bellator section, even if it's not officially Bellator, but Coker and Bellator are somehow co-involved:



> Fedor Emelianenko to make his MMA return on Spike TV on New Year's Eve in Japan
> By Mookie Alexander  @mookiealexander on Sep 20, 2015, 12:17a 145
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/9/2...turn-on-spike-tv-new-years-eve-japan-mma-news


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm...doesn't he want to prove to himself that he can fight with the best of em. Otherwise why return after all this time. This one I don't get unless he's getting a few tune up fights.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

There's no contract details yet. Is it for 1 fight or 10? Which org? Exclusive? IT sucks but we hafta wait and see. As it stands, I'm fine with an easier tune-up fight. Plus it's where he fought (and who he fought for) in his prime. It makes sense so far.

Could end up being a clusterf**k, who knows.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hopefully he's just tuning up... It has been more than half a decade of course..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

